# ***************



## Saramos (16. August 2013)

***************


----------



## the.hai (16. August 2013)

Kompatibilität stellt kein Problem dar. Evtl bremst dein SATA2 ein bsichen, aber der Unterschied zu ner Festplatte ist deutlich spürbar. Die Zugriffszeit wird verdammt gering und die bischen niedrigeren Transferraten fallen eh in der Ottonormal-Praxis nicht ins Gewicht.

allerdings könnte man auch über die 840 basic 120gb nachdenken, ist nochmal 10€ günstiger. 

die samsung ist ne sehr gute WAHL!


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

1.) Jede SSD wird an jedem Mainboard laufen das einen SATA Anschluss hat. Das ist der Grund für genormte Schnittstellen. 
2.) Am SATA II Port wird eine moderne SSD zwar auf 300MB/s eingebremst, das betrifft aber nur die sequentiellen Transferraten - und diese sind in der Praxis fast völlig egal und dienen nur der Werbeindustrie (oder kopierst du ständig Gigabyteweise riersige Dateien hin und her? )
Der Performancevorteil einer SSD beim normalen Arbeiten/dem PC-Alltag ist am SATA II Port genauso gegeben wie beim SATA III.
3.) Ja, die Evo ist eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Saramos (16. August 2013)

***************


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

Wenn du einen Ordner verschiebst macht Windows nichts als den Pfad zu ändern und schreibt einen 4KB großen Block neu. 

Nein ernsthaft wenn du die SSD als Systemplatte benutzt sind Schreibraten völlig irrelevant weil von dem Laufwerk so gut wie nur gelesen wird. Die Schreibrate wäre nur dann interessant wenn du spezielle Arbeiten für die SSD hättest die eben große Datenmengen erfordern, beispielsweise Videoschnitt. Wenn du sowas nicht hast wirst du den Unterschied zwischen 50 MB/s und 500 MB/s Schreibrate nicht bemerken.


----------



## Saramos (16. August 2013)

***************


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

Kannste bedenkenlos kaufen, ja.


----------

